# A Brief Look at Some of the UFC’s Ring Girl Search Contestants



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.cagepotato.com/gallery-the-ufcs-open-model-ring-girl-search-contestants/

Gallery in the link


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All the images, big pictures. Number 5 is somewhat pretty, others however..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

My kind of post, i'll put the images on for you. :thumb02:

Oops, Rauno beat me to it, but i'll put nº 16 for the sake of it.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta love those camel toes.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Yeah......thats what they had to choose from? ...minus like 2 or 3 I say...next please.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I am not really impressed.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Ouch. Bush shadow.... and did I see a C section? Haha...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Eh, they could do better but the girl in the red is by far my favorite.

I want a hot black chick.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Come on guy, its not like you would say no to them...

With the right makeup some of them will look beautiful.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> Come on guy, its not like you would say no to them...
> 
> With the right makeup some of them will look beautiful.


There are more than a few on there I would say no to...


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> There are more than a few on there I would say no to...


lol

NO! you are not worthy of my supreme cock!

theres a couple id be less enthusiastic about banging but my willy doesnt know if one is a 6/10 or a 7/10


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Dana White is obviously not an ass man.

I want ring girls with ass, damn it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm kind of disappointed. When I see ring girls I want to see girls who are hot enough to shoot me down and laugh in my face, the kind of girls that are just way out of my league. Sadly none of these girls meet that description. 

Can't we just get natasha wicks back? 


Edit: Im not saying I wouldnt bang most of them. But I'm kind of a whore, so take a grain of salt sort of thing.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope she wins.

*chuckles*

EDIT: It's a toss up between these two babes for me...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good lord! :eek03:

Thank goodness for Arianny and Brit!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Abrissbirne said:


> Come on guy, its not like you would say no to them...
> 
> With the right makeup some of them will look beautiful.


Not a knock on you, but I have a high standard for any girl I date or hook up with...even if I have beer goggles on, and if a girl NEEDS makeup to look hot, she's shyt to me.

Reminds me of the very OLD SCHOOL Fresh Prince episode where the girl he was trying to make out with in the closet had fake hair, nails, eyelids, etc etc etc lol.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

That is seriously the best that a billion-dollar organization can find? Are you kidding me? 

The UFC should go to thechive.com and tell them to post a "send your hottest pics in for a chance to be a UFC ring girl" thread. 

/search.

That website has some grade A female followers.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Not a knock on you, but I have a high standard for any girl I date or hook up with...even if I have beer goggles on, and if a girl NEEDS makeup to look hot, she's shyt to me.
> 
> Reminds me of the very OLD SCHOOL Fresh Prince episode where the girl he was trying to make out with in the closet had fake hair, nails, eyelids, etc etc etc lol.


Lolz...lolz...that was during promo night wasn't it...hahahah! I remember that episode.


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

None of these girls touch A, B, or R. Where was this search at, my Aunt's trailer park?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz...lolz...that was during promo night wasn't it...hahahah! I remember that episode.


Yes it was, and those girls I just skimmed through fit the bill Will Smith was dealing with in that closet lol.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

MAGIK, Hitorgethit & Xeberus - Pictures of ex-girlfriends/hookups or GTFO.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

RWCNT said:


> MAGIK, Hitorgethit & Xeberus - Pictures of ex-girlfriends/hookups or GTFO.


I'm at work now but if you really want i'll post a few pics, and you can then gtfo  I'll post them when i get home.


Also I totally agree with Xeberus's post. When you think of a ring girl for a billion dollar company you want girls that are out of this world, not girls I'd expect to see at a rundown "gentelmans bar". A few of those girls were attractive but not at the level of a ring girl guys would drool over. It's like opening a playboy magazine and seeing a girl you'd expect to see at your local wavepool who is attactive but not someone you would consider ditching your 10 year spouse over. 

But as I said, I'll post a few pics of one of my exes, to show you, there is nothing wrong with setting high standards for yourself


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Can anyone really see these chicks sitting next to Arianny and Brittany?


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I'm at work now but if you really want i'll post a few pics, and you can then gtfo  I'll post them when i get home.
> 
> 
> Also I totally agree with Xeberus's post. When you think of a ring girl for a billion dollar company you want girls that are out of this world, not girls I'd expect to see at a rundown "gentelmans bar". A few of those girls were attractive but not at the level of a ring girl guys would drool over. It's like opening a playboy magazine and seeing a girl you'd expect to see at your local wavepool who is attactive but not someone you would consider ditching your 10 year spouse over.
> ...


Hahaha, stepping up to the plate. Respect. I back everything in Xeberus's post barring the part about none of them being out of his league , that is, unless he steps up like your good self.

Fair play for the high standards, I dunno though, no knock on you, but I always found something prissy about over-picky guys, like someone who'll only drink the finest wine or something. Each to their own though.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

#1 has a thing about her. She's not stunning.. She's just "cute".. and i mean literally, she looks so cute lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nothing ruins my day more than seeing *ugly girls especially vertically and horizontally challenged ones. In this case just the former although maybe one was ok.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Nothing ruins my day more than seeing *ugly girls especially vertically and horizontally challenged ones. In this case just the former although maybe one was ok.


There's gotta only be like 2-3 girls in there max you could seriously regard as actually being ugly.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Hang on a minute, I agree the vast majority of these are not ring girl material, but everyone seems to be missing the fact that no.1 is seriously cute.

Maybe that's why she isn't getting noticed, she's gorgeous but in a pretty and cute way rather than curves and sex appeal kinda way. I dunno, she is easily the best of the bunch anyway...


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

"she's was sportin toe like never before and quite honestly it's a disgrace to camels all over the planet."


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> "she's was sportin toe like never before and quite honestly it's a disgrace to camels all over the planet."


lol. I just noticed you had acknowledged no.1 too for her cuteness :thumb02:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hiro said:


> lol. I just noticed you had acknowledged no.1 too for her cuteness :thumb02:


of course man... She just has one of that smiles that makes u want to talk to her and make her laugh.. IDK, that sounded weird but yeah..


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

RWCNT said:


> Hahaha, stepping up to the plate. Respect. I back everything in Xeberus's post barring the part about none of them being out of his league , that is, unless he steps up like your good self.
> 
> Fair play for the high standards, I dunno though, no knock on you, but I always found something prissy about over-picky guys, like someone who'll only drink the finest wine or something. Each to their own though.


To be fair, I'm not prissy at all. I'm cool with chicks I don't want to bang, and never look down or make people in general uncomfortable, cause as lame as this sounds...as philosophers of old have said, treat people the way you want them to treat you.

Anywyas, I'll post a few pics of my most recent ex, but we are still tight friends. I don't want to post her face (sorry but it's out of respect for her), so i used "paint" to artistically doodle on the few pics with her face on it. The main point of these pics is simply to show off her figure. I wouldn't have posted these if you hadn't asked, but I must say if a girl isn't fit, and hot I have close to 0 sexual interest, but they have to have substance. A hot ditz is just as bad as a porker in my books.









This first pic is to show me with her (so someone doesn't come and say I got these pics offline as opposed to knowing them) and to show her tats. Since a lot of the other pics won't show that hot face of hers lol, but the tats will be visible. A few of the other pics will show her before she had her full tat leg piece done. And fyi, this was us down south on vacation last year.









Us on top of that fort you see in the back of the first picture.









At the beach and her ASS is just perfect tho, and those legs. And this could qualify as a ring girl in my opinion. Those other girls had flabby asses in my humble opinion.


















Before she got her leg tat.


Anyways, enjoy the hot legs and ass. :thumb02:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> To be fair, I'm not prissy at all. I'm cool with chicks I don't want to bang, and never look down or make people in general uncomfortable, cause as lame as this sounds...as philosophers of old have said, treat people the way you want them to treat you.
> 
> Anywyas, I'll post a few pics of my most recent ex, but we are still tight friends. I don't want to post her face (sorry but it's out of respect for her), so i used "paint" to artistically doodle on the few pics with her face on it. The main point of these pics is simply to show off her figure. I wouldn't have posted these if you hadn't asked, but I must say if a girl isn't fit, and hot I have close to 0 sexual interest, but they have to have substance. A hot ditz is just as bad as a porker in my books.
> 
> ...


lol @ posting a pic of your ex without including her face after bragging about how sexy they all were.

Seriously?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> lol @ posting a pic of your ex without including her face after bragging about how sexy they all were.
> 
> Seriously?


I have nothing to prove to you really. The reason I'm not posting her face is out of respect for her. Would your gf or ex want you to post pics of her on some mma forum?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wouldn't consider not finding every chick I see hot being overly picky.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Would do all. Most not suitable for ring girl.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Would do all. Most not suitable for ring girl.


Make sure to double-bag.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

there are a few i wouldnt even want a paper bagged bj from.. but the rest are bangable...

odd how low dollar pron companies can come up with hotter chicks than the UFC..


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I have nothing to prove to you really. The reason I'm not posting her face is out of respect for her. Would your gf or ex want you to post pics of her on some mma forum?


Hahaha, you still posted pics of her thong up  Without the face those shots don't really mean anything, but I understand not wanting to post her face and the doodles you did were hilarious - excellent post :thumb02:

I really don't think picky people are prissy anyway, it's just one of those feelings in your gut that we all have and I find hard to shake, my logical mind lets me know I'm being silly. 

I'm down with other dudes hittin' up the conventionally attractive gammon anyways, leaves more big girls with fat booties for me.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Sadly, after watching the olympics, none of these girls look very attractive. They're all flabby in comparison.

They need to bring in someone with killer thighs.

That being said, I would probably have a go at every one of these girls given the right amount of liquor and clothing.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ringcard girls should be curvy babes. The whole point is to strut around looking good, what's the point if the girls have no hips to swing or tits to jiggle?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I have nothing to prove to you really. The reason I'm not posting her face is out of respect for her. Would your gf or ex want you to post pics of her on some mma forum?


My ex's would understand my need to satisfy my ego to some forum users who called me out on my high standards for women 

Definitely a badass body on the chick you posted.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

First picture got some serious camel toe . I'd prefer a Brazilian ring girl to represent Brazil being that so many of our champs and fighters come from that country, and the fact that we haven't had one yet. Besides Brazilian girls are hot :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soakked said:


> First picture got some serious camel toe . I prefer a Brazilian ring girl to represent Brazil being that so many of our champs and fighters come from that country, and the fact that we haven't had one yet. Besides Brazilian girls are hot :thumbsup:


A bootylicious Brazilian babe would be ideal.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SM33 said:


> A bootylicious Brazilian babe would be ideal.


Yes there is nothing wrong with curves man and Brazilian curves are deadly :wink03:


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

like alot of others have stated, the majority of the girls are nice, but not up to the standard of being a ring girl. I want victoria secret quality.!

I get the impression, that some girls starve themselves or close to, because they think thin is attractive, no matter what.

A little bit of exercise to tighten up and create some curves, is much better.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think they had it more right with the GIF of the girl(link in original article) who should be the next ring girl. All those girls were like Hustler quality or below.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

ptw said:


> My ex's would understand my need to satisfy my ego to some forum users who called me out on my high standards for women


That explains why you are single- they all dumped your a$$.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The only thing I take from this thread is that MagiK11 is no where near as attractive as I am. 

:cool02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The only thing I take from this thread is that MagiK11 is no where near as attractive as I am.
> 
> :cool02:


hahahaha Definitely made me laugh out loud at work. :thumb02:


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

Dana loves men, so of course he is going to hire flat chested chicks. The black ring girl already looks like a man, so don't expect anything better.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dsmjrv said:


> there are a few i wouldnt even want a paper bagged bj from.. but the rest are bangable...
> 
> odd how low dollar pron companies can come up with hotter chicks than the UFC..


You hit it on the nail. It baffles me really. I've seen much much smaller organizations here in Canada with stunning ring girls, and also King of the cage had a few if my memory serves me right.

But at the same time, to play devil's advocate, if you have a hot girl who happens to be a coke fiend, with an issue with alcohol, you can't allow them to represent the UFC Brand. So maybe they are having issues finding attractive girls who are balanced? Just hearing me say that sounds ridiculous because it shouldn't be too hard finding super fit gorgeous girls who have level heads and want to move up in life. 

So I don't get why they don't have Victoria secret athletic types. Only obstacle i can think of is not wanting a girl who is so hot that she starts asking for a spike in pay to keep her. But I"m still at a loss even tho Ariany and Britney are super hot/....but Britney's ass seals the deal for me :thumb02:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> You hit it on the nail. It baffles me really. I've seen much much smaller organizations here in Canada with stunning ring girls, and also King of the cage had a few if my memory serves me right.
> 
> But at the same time, to play devil's advocate, if you have a hot girl who happens to be a coke fiend, with an issue with alcohol, you can't allow them to represent the UFC Brand. So maybe they are having issues finding attractive girls who are balanced? Just hearing me say that sounds ridiculous because it shouldn't be too hard finding super fit gorgeous girls who have level heads and want to move up in life.
> 
> So I don't get why they don't have Victoria secret athletic types. Only obstacle i can think of is not wanting a girl who is so hot that she starts asking for a spike in pay to keep her. But I"m still at a loss even tho Ariany and Britney are super hot/....but Britney's ass seals the deal for me :thumb02:


Come on. You can't walk through a mall without seeing hotter girls than about 80% of those contestants. Are they all substance abusers? 

I don't want to make fun of these girls from behind a computer screen, that seems petty and classless, but I am surprised the UFC couldn't find better looking girls than that. They work out of Vegas, fer chrissakes.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What I would love to see, is these girls trawling through an internet thread full of pictures of MMAF members. Now that would be a great conversation.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> What I would love to see, is these girls trawling through an internet thread full of pictures of MMAF members. Now that would be a great conversation.


That would be amazing.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Come on. You can't walk through a mall without seeing hotter girls than about 80% of those contestants. Are they all substance abusers?
> 
> I don't want to make fun of these girls from behind a computer screen, that seems petty and classless, but I am surprised the UFC couldn't find better looking girls than that. They work out of Vegas, fer chrissakes.


Dude to be honest several of those girls were hot and I would do them, but if I see a ring girl, or a girl in a magazine (playboy as an example) I want to see a girl that would shut me down and it wouldn't even hurt my feelings because they were that hot where I didn't even really feel like she was in my league. 

That's all i'm really saying. And those girls the UFC had as contestants didn't really do that to me.

Oh, and when I said, "if you have a hot girl who happens to be a coke fiend, with an issue with alcohol, you can't allow them to represent the UFC Brand. " I wasn't saying those girls specifically had any kind of substance abuse. I wasn't signaling them out in any way. I was just thinking out loud, and wondering why the ufc didn't have more really attractive girls who were stunners on their ring girl roster. It was simply a weak hypothesis.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

all fairskinned aesthetically casucasian looking broads, gee what a surprise


Really did not expect that


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kreed said:


> all fairskinned aesthetically casucasian looking broads, gee what a surprise
> 
> 
> Really did not expect that


White girls are the hottest. Get over it, loser.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> What I would love to see, is these girls trawling through an internet thread full of pictures of MMAF members. Now that would be a great conversation.


Wish I could rep you :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

nothing special IMO. The current ring girls are better.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Not sure what you guys are on about.

I would rail every single one of those girls.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> White girls are the hottest. Get over it, loser.


only to a cornbread racist like yourself if u asked any cultured individual they will tell you mulattoes are easily.

Best of so many worlds


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Easy there now, let's not stoop to that level. 

I love mulattos, ooooohh boyy..


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Kreed said:


> only to a cornbread racist like yourself if u asked any cultured individual they will tell you mulattoes are easily.
> 
> Best of so many worlds


Obviously he was joking just to piss you off. But come on dude.

I'm from Haiti and I am mulatto since my mom is from Spain and my dad is half British and half Haitian, and for me to say one race is better than the other is Racist in itself.

How about, if a girl is hot, regardless of the race, she's hot? Did that thought ever cross you mind?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Obviously he was joking just to piss you off. But come on dude.
> 
> I'm from Haiti and I am mulatto since my mom is from Spain and my dad is half British and half Haitian, and for me to say one race is better than the other is Racist in itself.
> 
> How about, if a girl is hot, regardless of the race, she's hot? Did that thought ever cross you mind?


 mulattoes could be anyone, so get off your high horse


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

boats n hoes!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Kreed said:


> mulattoes could be anyone, so get off your high horse


Off my high horse? :laugh:

All I was trying to prove to you, is that by saying only mulatto's are sexy, that statement is racist in itself. So as a mulatto myself, I totally disagree with you, and find all races sexy, because I have seen many attractive girls of all colors.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MagiK is spot on.

Kreed it's clear you are trolling dude, even from the beginning. 




Kreed said:


> all fairskinned aesthetically casucasian looking broads, gee what a surprise
> 
> 
> Really did not expect that


Did you even look at the pictures? I just counted 5 women with Asian ancestry, and 2 that look South or Central American.

Also what do you mean what a surprise? Is that because the UFC has only ever had Caucasian ring girls? 

Arianny is a mix, Logan is a mix. Chandella was a *****. You gonna claim that Chandella got fired cos she was black now too?

You are trying to be some sort of Racism Vigilante around here but are trying too hard and actually becoming the racist one yourself.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

We all agree this thread is heading no where good right? thought so.

Thread closed.


----------

